# What are the body-to-tail length ratios of your cats?



## Blinkin'_cat (Oct 11, 2004)

What are the body-to-tail length ratios of your cats?

-----------------------------------------------

Blynken: 1.92 (23"/12")
Little cat: 1.80 (18"/10") (May actually be higher because she doesn't usuall lay on her side like Blynken so it's hard to get the longest measurement)


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

That's kind of an interesting question. But I wonder how you measured body length? From what point to what point, and what posture was the cat in? I know Rocket seems to be able to just about double his body length if he stretches out. He's a loooooooong cat!! :lol:


----------



## mollyannietaffychester (Sep 12, 2005)

*Cat length versus tail*

I agree -- an interesting question. Do you have a cat that seems disportionate? Anyway, I did a quick measure on a sitting cat and her tail is about 1/2 the size of her body.


----------



## Blinkin'_cat (Oct 11, 2004)

Try to get as long of a meauserement as you can by measuring them when they are in a stretched out position. The tape measure can't be curved along their body though, it must be held in a straight line.


----------



## Argent (Feb 15, 2005)

are we talking tip of the nose to base of the tail? or outstretched paw to paw?


----------



## moogle (Apr 30, 2004)

_* moogle waits for the measuring info and then she will try to measure all four cats 8) _
that will be fun :roll: [/i]


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Rocket runs away when I pull the tape measure out. :lol:


----------



## moogle (Apr 30, 2004)

timskitties said:


> Rocket runs away when I pull the tape measure out. :lol:


 :lol: what do you expect when you call him *Rocket* :wink: 

I think we have to just bide our time and catch them at the right moment


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Yeah, I named him that because he's quite the leaper. At least I thought so until I got Tommy, and he's twice the leaper Rocket is. You should see him hurl himself straight up the cat tree!! I should have called him "Ballistic" :lol:


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I hold my cat underneath and fly them. They have very long torsos! Yes they put up with it.  Can I measure them like that?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Mitts & Tess said:


> I hold my cat underneath and fly them.


Ha ha!! I do that with Rocket, too. I call it playing "zoom cat." :lol:


----------



## Blinkin'_cat (Oct 11, 2004)

Argent said:


> are we talking tip of the nose to base of the tail? or outstretched paw to paw?


tip of the nose to base of the tail


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

OK Ill start.. 34 inches.. and if I put some food in front of his face Id get a few more inches I bet!!! Hes such a glutton!   

Opps didnt read closely enough.. We measured to end of tip of tail!


----------



## Argent (Feb 15, 2005)

Milan: Body 18" Tail 12"
Addie: Body 18" Tail 10"


----------



## moogle (Apr 30, 2004)

I had some "fun" measuring all four cats :lol: 

Felix was
nose to tail base = 18 inches
tail = 9 inch

Trouble
23.5 inch
11.5 inch

Dotty
19 inch
11 inch

Cleo
20 inch
11 inch


----------



## ihave4kitties (Aug 27, 2005)

I haven't measured my kitties but I do "fly" two of them. I zoom them up and down and they stretch all out. I thought I was the only one who did this. Wallace and Lewis seem to enjoy it. I wouldn't dare do that to Marcellus and Winston, he's too new.


----------

